# Best Suspension for B14 ( 95 Sentra GXE)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im plannin on gettin some of the suspensions sometime within a few months.. i want to know what is best?

i have made my mind on going AGX shocks... but i want the springs im not sure which to go. Coilovers or what?

this will be a daily driver car and might go on some rough roads if i plan on going down to dallas for my lady or back home 2 alaska for a road trip..

oh ya.. i dont wanna dropped too low maybe the lowest is 1.5 " what your guyz opinion (for 17 inch rims and non-lo prof rubber)


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You want THE best.. Read this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=24702#post24702


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

how much do you want to spend?

Under $600 go with agx/H&R
$600-800 agx/GC
$800+ truechoice, tein, motivational (don't know if they are still making them)

That's the Best you can do
O


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I still make them. They run about $1500 for shortened Koni struts,rear Koni shocks, rear mounts, Koni bumpstops, Eibach ERS springs(any rate). The only thing you need from your old suspension is the front upper mounts or a set of camber plates.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

About Eibach. Is it true that they're stuff are being made in America now? Not to bash america but we make pretty bad stuff over here. So I was just curious, is that true?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, but there is nothing wrong with their parts.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *About Eibach. Is it true that they're stuff are being made in America now? Not to bash america but we make pretty bad stuff over here.*


What? You mean like Sentras?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The first digit on my B14's VIN is 3...habla espanol(i know, poor attempt)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Would AGX struts with Suspension Tech's drop springs be a good combination??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Would AGX struts with Suspension Tech's drop springs be a good combination?? *


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hahaha....that thread is....no comment.


----------

